# Hymer soft furnishings.



## henda (Sep 26, 2013)

Looking for manufacture of Hymer soft furnishings, can anyone help thank you.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening henda,

Please can you advise what you are trying to purchase? I expect that whoever manufactures the fabric and foam on behalf of Hymer will be under contract to supply Hymer only and will not make this available without going through a Hymer dealer.

If you can provide a photo of what you require and a chassis or serial number then I will try to help.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Alternately you could try Regal Furnishing to see if they have something to match.

Alan


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Another vote for Regal...http://www.regalfurnishings.co.uk/

They should be able to do any upholstery job in your Hymer,don't even bother asking a dealership,a lot of them use Regal anyway and will then take their commission.


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

And as another alternative you can try the people below - they trade as Reluxe and are based in Ilkeston, Derbyshire.

http://www.premierfurnishings.co.uk/

Did an excellent job on both my current vehicle and my previous vehicle.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Furnishings*

....or CareAvan.....as in the MMM ...subscribers discount too! We were very pleased with their work.

Sundial


----------

